# 2021 PA MOREL CHIT CHAT



## trahn008

A place for morel talk. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

It's nice to see the red buds starting local. Starting to get the morel itch, thinking we will be a little later this year, Mid April 20's for first blacks me think. Will not be traveling to much this year will stay local. Local for me is PA. Stay safe and Happy Hunting!


----------



## DanCB

I agree, Trahn. Soil temps are radically up and down here in the LV. The last third of April is when I'll venture out.


----------



## Rippers2

Happy 2021!
So long as, in the final weeks leading up to the season, the weather is optimal or even just normal... I’m predicting an excellent season for all of the reasons we’ve discussed many times over the years. Possibly among the best in 20 years. 
Regardless... it’ll be happy hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Had lows in the 20's, and snow on the ground for 2 of the last 3 mornings! Thank god nothing was showing yet. It's still early here in NE Ohio/NW PA. A good month before I've ever found anything.


----------



## trahn008

Picked blacks last year in a snow squall on April 17.


----------



## beagleboy

Glad to see that you all made through the winter. I think its going to be a while in my area too. Well I got a little trout fishing to do before I get serious about morel hunting anyway. Last year they cancelled the trout tournaments that I get in, so there was no conflict with the morels starting early. This year should be good timing. I saw a couple of trout close to the size of that one you caught last year trahn, but didn't manage to hook on to any.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Major development here in NE Ohio. Actually saw my very first dandelion of the year this morning! Guess the soil temps are finally starting to warm up.


----------



## morelsxs

80 degrees here today with 75+ forecasted for the next 5 days. A 30% chance of rain on Friday and 40% on Sunday. We sooooo need it. May be travelin' to the northern part of the state this year . . .


----------



## Donkey Caulk

morelsxs said:


> 80 degrees here today with 75+ forecasted for the next 5 days. A 30% chance of rain on Friday and 40% on Sunday. We sooooo need it. May be travelin' to the northern part of the state this year . . .


Im in cambria county. How far out do you predict theyll be for me? We.ve had plenty of snow, rain, and now warm weather. Im gonna walk a few spots today to see whats comin up. Im sure my ramp spots are heating up too.


----------



## morelsxs

Donkey Caulk said:


> Im in cambria county. How far out do you predict theyll be for me? We.ve had plenty of snow, rain, and now warm weather. Im gonna walk a few spots today to see whats comin up. Im sure my ramp spots are heating up too.


I was up in Jefferson County for Easter; leeks/ramps are up and the ruby-throated hummingbird has been spotted near Pittsburgh and already north of I-80. I find a direct correlation between their migration and finding morels. I have heard of several reports in both Greene and Indiana counties for blacks. They are definitely starting but I would wait for some rain to give them some growth . . . not worth damaging what you can't see.


----------



## morelsxs

Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus . . . (showing my age here). 😉 IT'S POURING DOWN RAIN. 😁


----------



## pchunter1231

Finally some rain, going to start checking spots this weekend. Might be a banner year


----------



## Rippers2

I hope this heat doesn’t get them popping too early... otherwise I might have to take back that excellent season prediction.

second half of April is supposed to get cold so that may help.

Things are greening quickly here in SWPA.


----------



## Rippers2

beagleboy said:


> Glad to see that you all made through the winter. I think its going to be a while in my area too. Well I got a little trout fishing to do before I get serious about morel hunting anyway. Last year they cancelled the trout tournaments that I get in, so there was no conflict with the morels starting early. This year should be good timing. I saw a couple of trout close to the size of that one you caught last year trahn, but didn't manage to hook on to any.
> 
> Beagle... “trout tourneys”? Are they fly fishing tourneys?
> 
> I just started straight line nymphing ( Euro style etc) ... made a world of difference in success. Not quite ready for a tourney but certainly sounds interesting.
> 
> Sorry... perhaps for a new thread.


----------



## beagleboy

No, it's all tackle. You fish for tagged fish usually from $10 to $1000. The entry fee usually run from $25 to $35 and the ones I get in benefit fire companys and youth programs like 4H. The streams get a little crowded but most fisherman are quite sociable. Its a lot of fun, every trout you get on might be tagged and could be the big money one. Most tournaments they must be turned in alive And after the tag is removed they are returned to the stream..


----------



## beagleboy

I was out fishing today and found a nice patch of ramps. I was surprised how big they were already. I am going to check a spot where I found some black morels last year probably on monday. Last week I didn't think it was close to time yet.


----------



## swpa

They started last week her in swpa, we need a little rain to drive the next flush.


----------



## Donkey Caulk

swpa said:


> They started last week her in swpa, we need a little rain to drive the next flush.


Where at in swpa? Like what county? Im in cambria, but on the indiana/clearfield/cambria county lines. Im in a mushroom mecca!!! But the past few years have been shite


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Looking back on last year, I found whites on the 13th of April, through the 18th in Blair county. This morning I went hiking down in Fulton and the only thing I saw was birch polypore. Last year I saw some sites that interested me. However, where I normally go, I like to look for the nettles to be so high, the red buds to be bright and visible but not open, and the service berry to be out and blooming. Today I looked around apple trees, poplars, and around some elm and ash. I see all the clear signs but everything is still buttoned up tighter than a beach house during a hurricane. I feel almost like we are almost 2 weeks behind this year. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## Rippers2

swpa said:


> They started last week her in swpa, we need a little rain to drive the next flush.
> [/QUOTE





MiLilWinmil said:


> Looking back on last year, I found whites on the 13th of April, through the 18th in Blair county. This morning I went hiking down in Fulton and the only thing I saw was birch polypore. Last year I saw some sites that interested me. However, where I normally go, I like to look for the nettles to be so high, the red buds to be bright and visible but not open, and the service berry to be out and blooming. Today I looked around apple trees, poplars, and around some elm and ash. I see all the clear signs but everything is still buttoned up tighter than a beach house during a hurricane. I feel almost like we are almost 2 weeks behind this year. Does anyone else agree?


I suppose it depends on from which part of the state you are. Here in SWPA, I’m thinking we’re a bit ahead of schedule. The trees are screaming it’s morel season now... the ground cover is almost there as well.


----------



## DanCB

Rippers2 said:


> I suppose it depends on from which part of the state you are. Here in SWPA, I’m thinking we’re a bit ahead of schedule. The trees are screaming it’s morel season now... the ground cover is almost there as well.


In the Lehigh Valley mayapples are just emerging and blood root blooms are starting to lose their petals. With the rain we're getting I think we are right on schedule and should be picking by early next week.


----------



## Donkey Caulk

I assumed with all the snow and now all the rain and earlier warm weather we.d be seeing them a little earlier. Now walking around all my spots it occurred to me that theyre still a week or so away. So i have to agree. We.re a week or two away. Im in cambria and blair always gets them before us. My buddy found some down in huntingdon at the lake.


----------



## swpa

Donkey Caulk said:


> Where at in swpa? Like what county? Im in cambria, but on the indiana/clearfield/cambria county lines. Im in a mushroom mecca!!! But the past few years have been shite


Sorry so late to reply, but I am in eastern westmoreland county.


Donkey Caulk said:


> Where at in swpa? Like what county? Im in cambria, but on the indiana/clearfield/cambria county lines. Im in a mushroom mecca!!! But the past few years have been shite


sorry for slow response. Eastern westmoreland county.


----------



## mj0r

swpa said:


> Sorry so late to reply, but I am in eastern westmoreland county.
> 
> sorry for slow response. Eastern westmoreland county.


----------



## mj0r

Been out the last couple of days in Somerset County but nothing yet. Some of the elms are just starting to bloom First year really getting into morel hunting, so a lot to learn yet. Buddy on FB found some near the youghiogheny.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

mj0r said:


> Been out the last couple of days in Somerset County but nothing yet. Some of the elms are just starting to bloom First year really getting into morel hunting, so a lot to learn yet. Buddy on FB found some near the youghiogheny.


Welcome! I've only been morel hunting a few years myself, but I'm tell you there is a lot of knowledge on this forum. Hopefully you can pick up some tricks


----------



## mj0r

MiLilWinmil said:


> Welcome! I've only been morel hunting a few years myself, but I'm tell you there is a lot of knowledge on this forum. Hopefully you can pick up some tricks


Much appreciated! Definitely helps to know when people are finding and everyone's tricks, thats why I decided to join! None of my buddies are into it, so I've been doing a lot of reading and looking at videos from learn your land and leatherwood outdoors.. even recruited my gf and got her into it so maybe 2 newbies will have better luck than one 😂


----------



## MiLilWinmil

mj0r said:


> Much appreciated! Definitely helps to know when people are finding and everyone's tricks, thats why I decided to join! None of my buddies are into it, so I've been doing a lot of reading and looking at videos from learn your land and leatherwood outdoors.. even recruited my gf and got her into it so maybe 2 newbies will have better luck than one 😂


My husband loves to eat the mushrooms, and I like to hike to look for them. Only problem is, he's great at spotting them but hates to hike. Go figure 🤷 but one of the ways I taught him, which was immensely helpful to me, was by looking at photos of them online. Photo after photo after photo. Burn the pattern in your mind. You'll start noticing leaf vein carcasses, sycamore seed pods, unearthed root balls, but seeing the mushrooms comes too.
Learn your trees. What do you have locally, and do you know how to identify them? Maybe get a handbook for trees and wild edibles, so you know the plants, what to look for and when, and if you don't find mushrooms what else can you bring home to snack on.
Something else I've noticed too, is that they have a smell to them. One you've picked them, and you know the smell, I've been hiking and have found them by smelling them. Not sure if that's an actual thing or not, but it's worked for me.
Happy hunting 😊


----------



## trahn008

I'm thinking mid next week should be the time to be out and about. Looking forward to the season. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Moreldmd

MiLilWinmil said:


> My husband loves to eat the mushrooms, and I like to hike to look for them. Only problem is, he's great at spotting them but hates to hike. Go figure 🤷 but one of the ways I taught him, which was immensely helpful to me, was by looking at photos of them online. Photo after photo after photo. Burn the pattern in your mind. You'll start noticing leaf vein carcasses, sycamore seed pods, unearthed root balls, but seeing the mushrooms comes too.
> Learn your trees. What do you have locally, and do you know how to identify them? Maybe get a handbook for trees and wild edibles, so you know the plants, what to look for and when, and if you don't find mushrooms what else can you bring home to snack on.
> Something else I've noticed too, is that they have a smell to them. One you've picked them, and you know the smell, I've been hiking and have found them by smelling them. Not sure if that's an actual thing or not, but it's worked for me.
> Happy hunting 😊


 A million percent this! Looks at pictures on google, old pictures here, anything to get the eyes trained. I’ve been hunting morels for 20+ years and I still do this prior to going out. I take pictures of almost all my spots for this purpose. great tip


----------



## cj

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to reconnect with the mothership before this f***** really takes off. You never wanna miss the boat when it comes to morels if you know what I mean  In reading through all of your posts, and looking at the progression so far, I agree. I think people will begin finding more small ones soon, butshould definitely be into next week and beyond until we see pickable ones in greater number. Doesn't mean we won't be looking in the meantime, however, it does mean it's time to really kick it up a notch and get all of our other chores done. 

Talk soon


----------



## Donkey Caulk

I cant find these damn tulip poplars! I found elm, apple, cherry, yada, yada, yada! But i cant find the tulip polars in cambria/indiana/clearfield counties.


----------



## beagleboy

Donkey Caulk said:


> I cant find these damn tulip poplars! I found elm, apple, cherry, yada, yada, yada! But i cant find the tulip polars in cambria/indiana/clearfield counties.


One of the best ways to find tulip poplar is before the leaves come out on any of the trees. They have pods that last all winter. Just look in the tree tops for these pods, you can see them for quite a distance. That way you can cover a lot of area very quickly. I posted some pictures in previous years. Good luck this year.


----------



## Donkey Caulk

beagleboy said:


> One of the best ways to find tulip poplar is before the leaves come out on any of the trees. They have pods that last all winter. Just look in the tree tops for these pods, you can see them for quite a distance. That way you can cover a lot of area very quickly. I posted some pictures in previous years. Good luck this year.


The problem with that is there are a few other trees that also keep their pods all winter. And they all look the same to me. Im goin again today to look in some other spots for the leaves. Im guessing the leaves on the ground from last year will be the only way to tell its a tulip poplar. In a week or two the pods will start falling and theyre very noticable, i may be able to identify them that way, but id have to wait.


----------



## beagleboy

Donkey Caulk said:


> The problem with that is there are a few other trees that also keep their pods all winter. And they all look the same to me. Im goin again today to look in some other spots for the leaves. Im guessing the leaves on the ground from last year will be the only way to tell its a tulip poplar. In a week or two the pods will start falling and theyre very noticable, i may be able to identify them that way, but id have to wait.


In my area I only know of 2 trees that have pods in late winter and they are sycamore and tulip poplar. Sycamore has round pods and the bark isn't close to the same as tulip poplar. I guess I have an advantage on Identifing them because I have a lot of 80ft tulip poplar surrounding my house. If I lived closer I would be glad to help you out.


----------



## Donkey Caulk

beagleboy said:


> In my area I only know of 2 trees that have pods in late winter and they are sycamore and tulip poplar. Sycamore has round pods and the bark isn't close to the same as tulip poplar. I guess I have an advantage on Identifing them because I have a lot of 80ft tulip poplar surrounding my house. If I lived closer I would be glad to help you out.


Dude, you could baah my head in with a forest of tulip poplars and not be able to help me out. Hahahahahaha!!!!! I just gotta keep at it. Being that there are no leaves now and all the trees have buds, i have to find last years leaves. So ill keep my eyes on the forest floor until i find those weird looking leaves. Then ill be able to positively identify tulip poplar and thus find more morels. If youre ever out this way, beers are on me.


----------



## DanCB

Donkey Caulk said:


> Dude, you could baah my head in with a forest of tulip poplars and not be able to help me out. Hahahahahaha!!!!! I just gotta keep at it. Being that there are no leaves now and all the trees have buds, i have to find last years leaves. So ill keep my eyes on the forest floor until i find those weird looking leaves. Then ill be able to positively identify tulip poplar and thus find more morels. If youre ever out this way, beers are on me.


You might find it easier to look for last years dried flower buds at the base of trees. Individual petals are littering the ground right now. See pic.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Donkey Caulk said:


> Dude, you could baah my head in with a forest of tulip poplars and not be able to help me out. Hahahahahaha!!!!! I just gotta keep at it. Being that there are no leaves now and all the trees have buds, i have to find last years leaves. So ill keep my eyes on the forest floor until i find those weird looking leaves. Then ill be able to positively identify tulip poplar and thus find more morels. If youre ever out this way, beers are on me.


I know it might not help you _now_ but not too long from now they will start to bloom. The petals of the flowers are bright orange and yellow. If the foliage on the trees is to thick to see them, you can look for the petals when they fall to the ground. At least then you know one of the trees right there is a tulip poplar. But the bark had horizontal black lines on it, away the level of a side branch or where one used to be when it was a small tree. Sometimes those bands wrap all the way around the tree. Sometimes they even look like frowny faces, around the branch if the branch is still there.















Not the best pictures on Google, but maybe that will help? Other trees I know have the horizontal lines on them like cherry and birch, but their bark is shiny and smooth. Poplar is rough like maple a little.


----------



## OSCAR4321

Donkey Caulk said:


> I cant find these damn tulip poplars! I found elm, apple, cherry, yada, yada, yada! But i cant find the tulip polars in cambria/indiana/clearfield counties.


If you look at the mountains from a distance you can see the tulip poplars and ash are the first to get there leaves ahead of the oaks and maples.


----------



## bkos

Donkey Caulk said:


> I cant find these damn tulip poplars! I found elm, apple, cherry, yada, yada, yada! But i cant find the tulip polars in cambria/indiana/clearfield counties.


They will be the tallest straightest trees in the forest and they don't have any branches except for way up high closer to the top of the tree.


----------

